# Etre à la pointe de la mode



## vegangirl

J'ai traduit cette phrase en anglais. Pouvez- vous corriger les fautes s'il vous plaît ?

phrase : Addy est à la pointe de la mode.
traduction : Addy wears clothes that are fashionable.

"Etre à la pointe de la mode" est une expression. Addy met toujours des vêtements qui sont à la mode. Par exemple, en septembre 2007, elle mettait les vêtements qui étaient à la mode à cette époque là. Ces vêtements sont démodés maintenant, donc elle ne les met plus. Maintenant, on est en février 2008 donc elle met les vêtements qui sont à la mode en ce moment.


----------



## david314

Perhaps: _to be* on the cutting edge* of style/fashion_

-The above might suggest a slightly different meaning (like being _an innovator,_ as Galliano -haute couture).  Let's wait & see what the others think. __


----------



## ayupshiplad

You could also perhaps say that something is 'in', for example:

"Andy always wears clothes that are 'in'"

That said, I think david314's suggestion is pretty good


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

fashion-conscious ?


----------



## david314

It was once common to say: _She's *a fashion plate*. _


----------



## Padraig

I'd go for david314's first suggestion, but with a small modification: _*at* the cutting edge of fashion_.

An alternative, slightly less strong, description is _at the height of fashion._ If you forgive the pun, it is less edgy.


----------



## myrrh

Or simply "Addy is quite fashionable" ..


----------



## vegangirl

Merci de m'avoir aidée.


----------



## pollycat34

I agree, "Addy is at the cutting edge of fashion" is the best translation.
Otherwise they would have said "Addy porte des vêtements à la mode" "très tendance", or even "Addy est très fashion".
Never heard of fashion plate before. Fashion conscious has a negative overtone that the French phrase doesn't.


----------



## david314

I'm intrigued, I believe that we have yet another A.E./B.E. discrepancy. In America, I am quite certain that we say: _*on* the cutting edge._

-I'd like to request confirmation from a fellow 'native American'.


----------



## Aoyama

> "Addy is at/on the cutting edge of fashion" is the best translation.
> Otherwise they would have said "Addy porte des vêtements à la mode" "très tendance", or even "Addy est très fashion".
> Never heard of fashion plate before. "Addy is at the cutting edge of fashion" is the best translation.
> Otherwise they would have said "Addy porte des vêtements à la mode" "très tendance", or even "Addy est très fashion".
> Never heard of fashion plate before. Fashion conscious has a negative overtone that the French phrase doesn't. has a negative overtone that the French phrase doesn't.


Tout à fait d'accord.
Quant à _Fashion conscious _(un peu négatif), ce serait plutôt : obsédé(e) par la mode, "qui ne jure que par la mode", "pour qui la mode est primordiale" ...
For at/on the edge, I'd vote for "on" ...


----------



## david314

Eh bien, I'd still stake my reputation (or what's left of it) upon _the old-school (vieux jeu?) high compliment: She's *a fashion plate*._

Et voilà: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fashion_plate


----------



## Aoyama

We'll have to go for the plate, and have you keep your reputation, for sure .


----------



## carolineR

david314 said:


> Eh bien, I'd still stake my reputation (or what's left of it) upon _the old-school (vieux jeu?) high compliment: She's *a fashion plate*._


.... just like the French : "c'est une vraie gravure de mode" (somewhat outdated, though)


----------



## david314

carolineR said:


> .... just like the French : "*c'est une vraie gravure de mode*" (somewhat outdated, though)


 Ooh, ça c'est le truc!


----------



## Nicomon

carolineR said:


> .... just like the French : "c'est une vraie gravure de mode" (somewhat outdated, though)


 
Or the Quebec French (still quite current) « c'est une vraie carte de mode ».


----------



## pollycat34

I have to emphasize very strongly that I have NEVER heard of fashion plate! I also agree that you can be "on the cutting edge" or "at the cutting edge".


----------



## Padraig

pollycat34 said:


> I have to emphasize very strongly that I have NEVER heard of fashion plate!



That makes me suspect that you are young!

It's quite dated, probably to the point where one should not use it unless one wants to set a scene from the 1950s or 1960s.


----------



## L'Inconnu

vegangirl said:


> J'ai traduit cette phrase en anglais. Pouvez- vous corriger les fautes s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> phrase : Addy est à la pointe de la mode.
> traduction : Addy wears clothes that are fashionable.
> 
> "Etre à la pointe de la mode" est une expression. Addy met toujours des vêtements qui sont à la mode. Par exemple, en septembre 2007, elle mettait les vêtements qui étaient à la mode à cette époque là. Ces vêtements sont démodés maintenant, donc elle ne les met plus. Maintenant, on est en février 2008 donc elle met les vêtements qui sont à la mode en ce moment.



Addy wears the _latest_ (in) fashion. I believe the word latest corresponds with à la pointe.


----------



## pollycat34

Is 34 considered young these days?


----------



## mgarizona

By many, yes.

Another option for 'fashion plate' is 'clothes horse.'

That being said, consider

Addy (only) wears cutting-edge fashion.
Addy is at the forefront of today's fashion.


----------



## retriever gal

continuing this thread :

what about "à la pointe *des tendances*'

context : British wine market "un des plus actifs du monde, et souvent *à la pointe des tendances"*

Could you say 
"the British wine market, one of the most active markets in the world and often *at the cutting edge of drinking trends*"

????


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, why not.


----------



## retriever gal

thanks very much!


----------



## mgarizona

I'd suggest "*often out in front of the trend*."


----------



## Aoyama

But maybe not for wine ...


----------



## mgarizona

Aoyama said:


> But maybe not for wine ...



A trend is a trend ... why not?


----------



## Aoyama

Well, here "tendances" would be more like "tastes"... But then, you may also have "drinking trends", though I don't really know what that is (in terms of _appreciating wine(s)_).


----------



## elodybx

In English it's "AT" the cutting edge of fashion.
Example : "As the fastest growing online fashion retailer in the UK,  ASOS.com is constantly striving to drive our business forward and be at  the cutting edge of fashion, life and talent." http://www.totaljobs.com/JobSearch/JobDetails.aspx?NoExpire=1&JobId=49998333


----------



## Island Thyme

I'm American and I'd only say ON the cutting edge, although I understand AT the cutting edge perfectly.

For simplicity and elegance of the sentence, I'd say she's always dressed at the height of fashion.


----------



## irishkaz

Just a few years late ....
At the height of fashion.... ?


----------

